# Reese and Cyrus theory



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 24, 2014)

So.. I read that Alpaca can die of loneliness so should always be bought/sold in pairs or groups. I noticed that Reese and Cyrus are the only canon couple in the game, and they're alpaca. Maybe Nintendo did some research in to the animals before putting them in, or maybe it's just a coincidence. What do you think?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

If it's Nintendo, they definitely did it on purpose.


----------

